# Disposable wands



## MisaMayah (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey Specktras!

Any ideas where I can buy disposable mascara wand, lip brushes, eyeliner wands?? Good quality at a reasonable price?

I live in the UK, but any website that will ship to me will be great too!

TIA 
xx


----------



## aziajs (Oct 1, 2007)

You could try Crown Brush.  I think they deliver to the U.K.

http://www.crownbrush.com/ONCAT43.htm


----------



## Hilly (Oct 1, 2007)

Sometimes a MUA at mac will give you some if you ask


----------



## erine1881 (Oct 1, 2007)

beginning in january internationally, mac stores will be selling packs of disposables for $5 US (sorry, don't know conversions).

20 mascara wands
60 cotton swabs
20 shadow applicators
8 small sponges

sorry, no more freebies.  we need those for color swatching/application.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *erine1881* 

 
_beginning in january internationally, mac stores will be selling packs of disposables for $5 US (sorry, don't know conversions).

20 mascara wands
60 cotton swabs
20 shadow applicators
8 small sponges

sorry, no more freebies.  we need those for color swatching/application._

 

60 cotton swabs for $5.  Why on earth would anyone buy that?  LOL.  I wish the lipglass applicators and the lustreglass applicators were being sold.


----------



## MisaMayah (Mar 30, 2008)

ladies!!
the lovely ma's at mac give me a few lipgloss wands for free..but i only ask if im buying a lot of stuff lol

Id really like to buy them in packs when i have make-up jobs.

Im looking for the ones that are in the mac lipglass .. I think some people call them the "deer hoof" shape - i find these much better than the normal bristle ones.

Does anyone know where I can purchase them??


----------



## stacylynne (Mar 31, 2008)

You can goto crownbrush.com they have all disposables including spaculas.
I also love the Italian Badger Brush line


----------



## Brittni (Mar 31, 2008)

I was randomly googling where you could find the stuff just because I became nosey (I get disposable mascara wands @ pureluxecosmetics.com but never have to buy anything else) and I saw these face charts lol kind of neat for bringing on jobs but I suppose MAC's would obviously be better but yeah just didn't expect to see that


----------



## lara (Mar 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_I think some people call them the "deer hoof" shape - i find these much better than the normal bristle ones._

 
Doe foot applicators.


----------



## glamdoll (Mar 31, 2008)

I found 50 Foot of a Doe lipgloss aplicators for like 6 bucks at
www.camarareadycosmetics.com

also my spoolies, I get em there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




hth.


----------



## kayley123 (Apr 24, 2009)

Are there any stores that sell disposable lipgloss applicators?  I'd like to avoid ordering them online if possible.  Would they have them at a Sally Beauty Supply or something?


----------



## nichollecaren (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MisaMayah* 

 
_ladies!!
the lovely ma's at mac give me a few lipgloss wands for free..but i only ask if im buying a lot of stuff lol

Id really like to buy them in packs when i have make-up jobs.

Im looking for the ones that are in the mac lipglass .. I think some people call them the "deer hoof" shape - i find these much better than the normal bristle ones.

Does anyone know where I can purchase them??_

 
doe foot is the term I know, I buy disposables on ebay - from Beauty Makeup Supply (she ships to me in Jamaica)  but there are many others.


----------



## Willa (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_Are there any stores that sell disposable lipgloss applicators?  I'd like to avoid ordering them online if possible.  Would they have them at a Sally Beauty Supply or something?_

 
I always order my mascara wands, mini qtips and lipgloss disposable wands from The MUSST Shop
But I don't know if they ship international

Great service
Good quality


----------



## spacegirl2007 (Apr 24, 2009)

Home

is a UK shop that has all kinds of things.
saw them featured on pixiwoo's YT channel.


----------



## user79 (Apr 26, 2009)

If I remember correctly, Starsmakeuphaven.com also sells disposables as do camerareadycosmetics.com


----------



## blindpassion (Apr 26, 2009)

I buy them from Camera Ready Cosmetics
(camerareadycosmetics.com)


----------



## MzzRach (Apr 26, 2009)

I buy my disposables from a local beauty supply, such as Sally Beauty.


----------



## kayley123 (Apr 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MzzRach* 

 
_I buy my disposables from a local beauty supply, such as Sally Beauty._

 
I found little disposable brushes there (yay!) but no doe-foot applicators or sponge-tips.


----------



## Bellagigi (Apr 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kayley123* 

 
_I found little disposable brushes there (yay!) but no doe-foot applicators or sponge-tips._

 
It must be hit or miss. I ran out of the doe-foot lip gloss wands and found some in Sally's. I normally don't buy them there because they are more expensive for disposables. I was surprised to find them.


----------



## slick (Apr 27, 2009)

I get my disposables from Ebay (seller is lynnsy123), but there are tons of options out there!


----------

